# [OOo] Emergiendo el OOo se rompe el gcc (open)

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas

Tras mucho tiempo he vuelto por aquí  :Smile: .

El problema que tengo ahora mismo es que estoy hecho un lío ya que cuando compilo el OOo se me rompe el gcc (debido al parecer a un error interno al gcc) => error extraño . No sé cómo reparar eso, ¿instalo una versión "posterior" del gcc? o mando un report a los del gcc.

Por todo ello me pongo en contacto con el foro, que seguro que hay buena gente que me ayuda.

Un saludo

----------

## gringo

Hola  :Smile: 

una cosa que no entiendo en tu make.conf es :

```
CFLAGS="-mtune=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"
```

tienes alguna razón para no usar -march en x86 ? Si usas -march y CXXFLAGS=$(CFLAGS) se deja compilar ?

Recuerda que ooo es bastante puñetero con los flags y además ( al menos en ooo-2.4 ) lo del -j2 en los MAKEOPTS te puede traer algún problemilla tb.

saluetes

----------

## JotaCE

 *Palmax Maverick wrote:*   

> Buenas
> 
> Tras mucho tiempo he vuelto por aquí .
> 
> El problema que tengo ahora mismo es que estoy hecho un lío ya que cuando compilo el OOo se me rompe el gcc (debido al parecer a un error interno al gcc) => error extraño . No sé cómo reparar eso, ¿instalo una versión "posterior" del gcc? o mando un report a los del gcc.
> ...

 

el problema mi pequeño saltamontes ya fue discutido ampliamente en este foro  :Very Happy: 

mirad

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-692985.html

Suerte

----------

## gringo

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> el problema mi pequeño saltamontes ya fue discutido ampliamente en este foro 
> 
> mirad
> ...

 

no veo que tiene que ver ese hilo con el problema de Palmax Maverick ...

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

Ese hilo no tiene nada que ver con este problema. Pero por donde si me daría yo una vuelta sería por bugzilla. Y también probaría sin -j2 y reduciendo las CFLAGS al mínimo. OO es una muñequita de porcelana, cualquier cosa puede romper su proceso de compilación. Los que no tenemos una máquina con cuatro núcleos o similar normalmente usamos el binario, por la simple razón de que  es bastante cansino tener que volver a empezar a recompilar al día siguiente por cualquier razón estúpida. 

En un sempron me puede llevar una semana compilar OO si es que lo consigo, porque lo más normal es que tenga que intentarlo siete veces, y eso que yo no uso CFLAGS extraños ni ningún tipo de aditamento como ccache.

----------

## JotaCE

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Ese hilo no tiene nada que ver con este problema. Pero por donde si me daría yo una vuelta sería por bugzilla. Y también probaría sin -j2 y reduciendo las CFLAGS al mínimo. OO es una muñequita de porcelana, cualquier cosa puede romper su proceso de compilación. Los que no tenemos una máquina con cuatro núcleos o similar normalmente usamos el binario, por la simple razón de que  es bastante cansino tener que volver a empezar a recompilar al día siguiente por cualquier razón estúpida. 
> 
> En un sempron me puede llevar una semana compilar OO si es que lo consigo, porque lo más normal es que tenga que intentarlo siete veces, y eso que yo no uso CFLAGS extraños ni ningún tipo de aditamento como ccache.

 #

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

#

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.6  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.06"

#

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""

#

and of course, the output of emerge --info

----------

## gringo

@JotaCE : lee lo que ha pegao Palmax Maverick en el pastebin.

 *Quote:*   

> En un sempron me puede llevar una semana compilar OO si es que lo consigo, porque lo más normal es que tenga que intentarlo siete veces

 

eso me suena, si ... a mi alubook le lleva unas doce horas y no veas como jode que a las 10 horas se pegue la ostia por cualquier tontería ...

saluetes

----------

## JotaCE

:S

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Por algo existe esta camiseta no?

Salud!

----------

## pcmaster

¿Sabéis cuánto me puede tardar en un Core2duo 6550?

Es que openoffice siempre lo he instalado desde binario, ya que bajarse el binario d ela última versión (bueno, lo hace portage) son unos  165,668 kB, frente a 240,527 kB del cógigo fuente, más lo que se tire compilando.

----------

## Coghan

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> ¿Sabéis cuánto me puede tardar en un Core2duo 6550?
> 
> Es que openoffice siempre lo he instalado desde binario, ya que bajarse el binario d ela última versión (bueno, lo hace portage) son unos  165,668 kB, frente a 240,527 kB del cógigo fuente, más lo que se tire compilando.

 

Si te vale en un AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+

```
qlop -tH openoffice

openoffice: 3 hours, 24 minutes, 41 seconds
```

----------

## pcmaster

jaja, pues precisamente sólo por probar voy a compilarlo.

Y es que hace poco me compré componentes para montarme un AMD X2 5200+, pero por problemas con, prosumiblemente, la placa base, lo cambié por placa + procesador Intel Core2Duo 6550. Y parece ser que da algo menos de  bogomips, pero hay que ver su rendimiento real... a ver si he salido ganando o perdiendo, teniendo en cuenta que el Intel me costó más caro que el AMD.

por cierto, ¿con qué USE lo compilaste? ¿Incluye ese tiempo la descarga, o solo la compilación? (lo digo por si antes he hecho un emerge -f openoffice)

----------

## Coghan

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> por cierto, ¿con qué USE lo compilaste? ¿Incluye ese tiempo la descarga, o solo la compilación? (lo digo por si antes he hecho un emerge -f openoffice)

 

Estas son las USEs que le tengo, aunque en la próxima actualización tengo previsto sacar gnome, kde y java.

```
cups dbus firefox gnome gstreamer gtk java kde ldap linguas_es opengl pam
```

El tiempo no incluye la descarga, pero con las actuales ADSLs no requiere mucho tiempo.

```
ls -lsh /usr/portage/distfiles/OOo_2.4.0_src_*

147M -rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage 147M mar 27 19:56 /usr/portage/distfiles/OOo_2.4.0_src_core.tar.bz2

 78M -rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage  78M mar 27 20:03 /usr/portage/distfiles/OOo_2.4.0_src_l10n.tar.bz2

```

----------

## pcmaster

Bueno, aquí está el resultado:

```
qlop -tH openoffice 

openoffice: 2 hours, 47 minutes, 52 seconds for 1 merges

```

que no está mal. Las USE con las que lo compilé fueron:

```
# emerge -pv openoffice

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-2.4.0  USE="cups dbus firefox gtk java opengl pam -binfilter -debug -eds -gnome -gstreamer -kde -ldap -mono -odk -seamonkey -webdav -xulrunner" LINGUAS="es -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Por cierto, durante la compilación de OpenOffice, los dos núcleos (es un dual core) estaban a  una actividad conjunta de entre un 80% y un 130% (sumando los % de ambos procesadores, con los dos al 100% resultaría un 200%). Otros paquetes, al compilar, ponen los dos núcleos casi al 100%, por lo que me da la impresión de que se podría optimizar más la compilación de OpenOffice.

----------

## ensarman

jaja tienes razon, yo intente modificar el ebuild para que funcione con -j3 pero nada de nada, la compilacion se para a medio camino.

lo único que se es que el openoffice obliga a la compilación en -j1.

no se como sera ahora, eso lo hice hace unos 2 años y la compilación me demoró como dia y medio   :Shocked: , mi PC es una athlon64x2 4200+ desde ese entonces ya no compilo el openoffice

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

>  lo único que se es que el openoffice obliga a la compilación en -j1. 

 

para paquetes como ooo o los productos de mozilla se puede añadir ALLOW_MP=true al make.conf, lo que habilita la compilación en paralelo.

Pero desgraciadamente para el ooo-2.4 a mi al menos no me funciona, hay algún problema en la lógica del proceso de compilación, ya que si a depende de b, se dá el caso de que se compila b antes que a y por tanto peta. 

En la próxima 2.4.1 esto se ha solucionado al parecer, por si alguien quiere probar. Hay un ebuild para el rc2  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## Coghan

 *gringo wrote:*   

> para paquetes como ooo o los productos de mozilla se puede añadir ALLOW_MP=true al make.conf, lo que habilita la compilación en paralelo.

 ¿De donde te has sacado semejante AS?, no conocía esta opción y por más que busco no encuentro información al respecto.

----------

## gringo

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> ¿De donde te has sacado semejante AS?, no conocía esta opción y por más que busco no encuentro información al respecto.

 

perdón, ida de olla, WANT_MP="true" es lo correcto. Me enteré de su existencia gracias al changelog del mozilla-firefox hace un par de meses. Si buscáis en el bugzilla veréis que sale "un par de veces" tb.  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No somos dignos, no somos dignos... No solo que se lee todos los changelogs del kernel, también los de mozilla y openoffice? Y además se acuerda cuando viene al caso?? No somos dignos...

 :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## pcmaster

Por cierto, y hablando del OpenOffice, tras compilarlo, he perdido un comportamiento que, aunque pueda parecer una chorrada, es al que me había acostumbrado: cuando pulsas el icono del disquet para grabar el archivo, el icono desaparece hasta que modificas el documento de nuevo. Ahora el icono está siempre visible. ¿Es por alguna opcion de compilación o de configuración?

----------

## Coghan

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Coghan wrote:*   ¿De donde te has sacado semejante AS?, no conocía esta opción y por más que busco no encuentro información al respecto. 
> 
> perdón, ida de olla, WANT_MP="true" es lo correcto. Me enteré de su existencia gracias al changelog del mozilla-firefox hace un par de meses. Si buscáis en el bugzilla veréis que sale "un par de veces" tb. 
> 
> saluetes

 

Me parece increíble como se reduce el tiempo de compilación con este parámetro, he aprovechado la salida al portage de la versión 2.4.1 y he compilado de nuevo openoffice, la verdad es que impresiona.

```
 qlop -gH openoffice

openoffice: Sat Jun 23 21:41:24 2007: 5 hours, 38 minutes, 49 seconds

openoffice: Sun Aug 12 11:49:31 2007: 6 hours, 25 minutes, 13 seconds

openoffice: Thu Nov 22 21:00:00 2007: 3 hours, 34 minutes, 50 seconds

openoffice: Wed Dec  5 12:57:35 2007: 3 hours, 41 minutes, 33 seconds

openoffice: Mon Feb  4 08:36:58 2008: 3 hours, 10 minutes, 6 seconds

openoffice: Tue Apr 22 16:50:07 2008: 3 hours, 30 minutes, 10 seconds

openoffice: Thu Jun 12 15:59:22 2008: 44 minutes, 6 seconds

```

----------

## gringo

la verdad es que es una lástima que estos truquillos no tengan mas publicidad. Ya digo, porque tengo costumbre de leer los changelogs, sobre todo para saber si me interesa actualizar algo o no, que si no no me habría enterao tampoco ...

Igual deberíamos juntar todas estas cosillas en un sticky desos, mas que nada para que no se pierdan en la inmensidad de los foros.

saluetes

----------

## ZaPa

Hola a todos de nuevo.

Qué tal?

Segun estais comentando.. al poner la variable WANT_MP en true en el make.conf se aceleran muxisimo las compilaciones,cierto?

Vale, hasta ahi todo correcto..

Pero.. que tiene de especial esa variable que acelera las compilaciones y proboca que no de error la compilación de openoffice?

Alguien me podria explicar que es lo que significa y lo que hace dicha variable para gcc?

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> al poner la variable WANT_MP en true en el make.conf se aceleran muxisimo las compilaciones,cierto? 

 

sólo funciona con ooo y los mozilla-* que yo sepa.

 *Quote:*   

> que tiene de especial esa variable que acelera las compilaciones y proboca que no de error la compilación de openoffice?

 

no quería causar confusión : esa variable no arregla para nada el error de Palmax Maverick y lo único que sé es que habilita la compilación en paralelo para ooo y los productos de mozilla.

saluetes

----------

## nachopro

Ya que soy el autor de Dudas de compilación OpenOffice 64 bits, amplío un poco más acá sobre el tema

Salvando el tema de re-emerger el imagemagick, compilar OpenOffice es una tontería!

/etc/make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"[

.....etc etc etc
```

USES para el app-office/openoffice

```
cups dbus firefox gtk ldap opengl pam -binfilter -debug -eds -gnome -gstreamer -java -kde -mono -odk -seamonkey -webdav -xulrunner
```

Mi PC: athlon 64 x2 3800+ (2GHz) y 1 GB de RAM

Tiempo de compilación: 3hs 50min

Nunca tuve que recompilar, realmente me soporta todo... todo lo que un "oficinista" necesita  :Razz: 

----------

## pcmaster

Después de poner la variable WANT_MP=true en /etc/make.conf:

```
# qlop -tH openoffice

openoffice: 1 hour, 44 minutes, 41 seconds for 1 merges

```

----------

